# Looking for a wax press



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Hit an antique store and add a heating element to a lard press.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Give Walter T. Kelley Co. a call the toll free number (800)233-2899 or (270)242-2012 with any questions you may have


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

If you just want a cheap and easy way, this little video might give you some ideas.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I know of a brand new, never been used but old and rusty Kelly press in 94063 that probably could be bought and restored.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Solar wax melters are so trivial to make and operate. I made mine with duct tape, insulation board, and a window of two layers of 1/16" plexiglass. Duct tape a tilted floor in it, put a bucket in, with an inch of water, with wire screen basket in the top with a piece of cloth to filter the gunk. Load it with cappings, etc and aim it at the sun for a couple of hours. Perfect beeswax ends up in a layer on top of the water.
https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5672058449294053970
https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5672058457078808802
https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5672058443167225458


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

odfrank, thanks! 

I've been hunting but can't find a picture of one - can you PM me with the details? I used to live in San Mateo - if it's in that general vicinity I would definitely make a trip up.


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

I need a press - I work with a lot of old comb.


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a solar melter. It's great for cappings and new comb but not so much for old comb. Also, we're heading into winter and I'm in a steep-sided canyon - the solar melter is pretty much done for the year.


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, but I don't want to have to build anything.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

GuerillaBeek said:


> I need a press - I work with a lot of old comb.


 Did you call Walter T. Kelley Co if not why not :s


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm interested


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aluminium pan - not ideal.
Open fire - not safe
Cotton gloves - at own risk
I use a solar melter - easy and much safer.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have mucked about with old comb on a number of occasions and was always very disappointed with the small amount of wax I got for the effort and mess. What is the experience from others? I generally only render now cappings and fairly new comb.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Old comb in the solar melter produces enough to to make it worthwhile if the melter is not needed for cappings. I like to service it late in the day and bang the coccoons off of the frames. The wax of course is darker.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"enough to to make it worthwhile" - I will give it another go. I purchased ( from a beekeeper going out of business) an old electric melter for $ 20 and will try this one. Wax is indeed valuable and I always try to get the maximum return.


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

Go with a solar wax melter. It will work well on old comb and cappings. Use paper towels as filter paper and just put the old wax or comb top of the towels.


----------

